# [SOLVED] Microsoft Word - Black Line Appears Underneath Inserted Images. Why?



## Fluoresce

Whenever I insert a picture into a word document, a black line appears immediately beneath the picture. The black line stretches the same width as the picture, and, no matter what I do, it doesn't go away.

Anyone know how I can get rid of this line, or why it's appearing?


----------



## Zazula

*Re: Microsoft Word - Black Line Appears Underneath Inserted Images. Why?*

Does the line vanish when you change the Picture Layout to either Square or Tight, or is it still there?


----------



## Fluoresce

*Re: Microsoft Word - Black Line Appears Underneath Inserted Images. Why?*

Thanks, Zazula!

I changed the layout to Square and the line disappeared.

I appreciate your help very much. :wink:


----------



## Zazula

*Re: Microsoft Word - Black Line Appears Underneath Inserted Images. Why?*

No problem — glad to help! :smile:


----------

